# My band live! (mosh pits and wall of death!)



## alexguge (Oct 18, 2011)

Atena - Structures Live @ G60 - YouTube
So, we played at this local stage in Drammen Norway.
enough said, it was awesome!

go like us on facebook! 

Atena | Facebook


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 24, 2011)

alright now Meshuggah


----------



## KingAenarion (Oct 24, 2011)

That looks like a sick venue!

Also... hot chicks at a Metal gig? I want to move to Norway!


----------



## Eiaardal (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, that was awesome!!


----------



## Northern (Oct 25, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> That looks like a sick venue!
> 
> Also... hot chicks at a Metal gig? I want to move to Norway!



Here in Norway we just refer to them as chicks, the hotness is implied...


----------



## alexguge (Nov 21, 2011)

more stuff from another show where we actually won 10 000kr (1700$) 
PART 1 Bandgathering DEL 1 - 6. Oktober - YouTube
PART 2 Bandgathering DEL 2 - GALLIFREY - YouTube
PART 3 Bandgathering DEL 3 - STRUCTURES - YouTube


----------

